# [Wet Thumb Forum]-my 75 setup



## nicks75 (Nov 13, 2005)




----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

i think your tank looks really nice. your plants seem to be very healthy. overall this is a great scape. the one "constructive critisism" i have is maybe you could use a smaller foreground plant such as glosso or dwarf hairgrass. if you did that, and used your (sag?) as a midground plant, you could make your tank look much bigger and it might add more depth to your scape. also, i have found that the use of java moss tied to stones can really give a nice contrasting color to an all green scape.


----------



## nicks75 (Nov 13, 2005)

Thanks for the advice. I did want to plant microswords for my foreground but I could not find them near me and I didnt want to spend the money on shipping. The forground plants were supposed to be pygmy chains as they were labeled but I think there dwarf swords "E. quadricostaus" I will keep an eye out for the microswords though and just root the swords out when I do.


----------



## nicks75 (Nov 13, 2005)

an updated shot.


----------



## KRiley (Jun 30, 2005)

Very nice tank!


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Your updated picture looks much more interesting. It is maturing nicely.


----------



## nicks75 (Nov 13, 2005)

my latest pic


----------



## Tankman (Feb 19, 2006)

Nice. It's looking better and better every time but there are a bit too much greens. Try adding some red plants for accents ;-) My two cents worth ~ Cheers


----------

